# Mercedes Benz World



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all

I took a trip to Mercedes Benz World in Weybridge last week.

Here's some shots that I took, including Theo Paphitis' chromed Maybach fresh from Dragons Den filming at Pinewood!

Here the link to the images

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Great pics Ryan. :thumb:

How well were the vehicles prepped there?


----------



## Bezza (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice pics thanks! Would like to visit there myself. 
I bet that chromed Maybach is a swine to keep looking good. I wonder if you need to use some special Swissvax products on it or just Flash Stainless Steel cleaner...?


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

I meant to say about the prep of the cars. Every single car that was inside on display, of whatever age was immaculate. I looked at many under many of the different lights and I could not find any imperfections, very impressive. 

Quite a stark contrast to the two automated service wash bays/swirlomatic machines they have around the back for customers' cars!!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice pics Ryan. I was there that weekend to. I thought it was an amazing place I especially as it was free to get in. I liked the exploded F1 car which I could have looked at for ages. Did you have a passenger ride in one of the AMG's which sounded so good? On the same day we also visited Brooklands which was just next door and a very impressive place as well. It was reasonable to get in and well worth a visit if you are into your classic racing cars, f1 cars and planes. Also not far from there is Bill Sheppard mustang dealership which was closed when we got there but again worth a look if you like american muscle cars.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> Nice pics Ryan. I was there that weekend to. I thought it was an amazing place I especially as it was free to get in. I liked the exploded F1 car which I could have looked at for ages. Did you have a passenger ride in one of the AMG's which sounded so good? On the same day we also visited Brooklands which was just next door and a very impressive place as well. It was reasonable to get in and well worth a visit if you are into your classic racing cars, f1 cars and planes. Also not far from there is Bill Sheppard mustang dealership which was closed when we got there but again worth a look if you like american muscle cars.


Cheers, glad you like. We also walked around to Brooklands and had assumed it was free - it was last time I went about ten years ago, and due to running short of time we felt it not worthwhile to pay the £10 each to go in so went for a quick coffee and cake back in Mercedes before the drive home!!

We didnt do any passenger rides etc, just went for a look around.


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2011)

Lovely photos.... Am planning on going Monday or Tuesday as part of the other halfs birthday present.

I had a look at how much it was to drive and thought it was a bit excessive!


----------



## CJS-086 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great pics.

I went there when I was in the UK in 2007, found it by accident. Loved every minute (4hrs lol) of it!! Went for a passenger ride in a CLS63 AMG Mmmmmmm


----------

